# Acoustic panels



## realtor416 (Dec 23, 2008)

I finally finished the structure and I'm looking for advice on acoustic panels for the wall.I was thinking maybe three on each sidewall about 3 x4 ft. made out of a 2x2 frame cover it with fabric and fill it with 
some type of sound absorbing material.Any suggestions on it or anything else to make it better?


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

GIK acoustics sells them cheap if you cant make them yourself. I recently purchased some and they help the sound tremendously.

Talk to Bryan Pape on here. Very helpful.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

You may take some measurements with REW and some waterfalls to see what your problem areas are.

That would help anyone making recommendations to you.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

#1 Broadband bass absorbers in the front corners.

#2 Completely deaden the front wall

#3 Reflection panels as you described. Try to get a full 2" thick if only doing 3 panels per side.

Fill material would be 2.5lb-4.5lb mineral wool, 3lb fiberglass board, or 3lb acoustic cotton.

Bryan


----------



## realtor416 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Bryan, what would I use to deaden the front wall?:dontknow:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The room looks relatively long and the speakers relatively close to the front wall - pretty much the same 2" material would be appropriate.

Bryan


----------



## realtor416 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bryan, to deaden that wall does that mean I need to completely cover it or will panels work?
Sorry for all the questions i'm not even a novice yet.:huh:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No problem at all. You can do it however you want as long as it's dead. If you do panels, it will just take quite a few of them. You want it completely covered.

Bryan


----------

